# Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "Xorg"



## ccc (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

I've done [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] on my FreeBSD 7.3 and now cannot start X Window (KDE) due to the following problem:
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     
root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

# startx
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.1435

[B][color="Red"]/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "Xorg"[/color][/B]

giving up.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

libssl.so.7 is part of security/openssl.


----------

